# Snake Boots?



## hmaadd (Jul 11, 2014)

I guess I need some.  Who makes a good pair for hunting?


----------



## countryboy27012 (Jul 11, 2014)

I like redhead.  Priced right, comfortable and I feel safe in them.


----------



## Bama B (Jul 11, 2014)

Danner all the way. lacross second choice


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 11, 2014)

Danner Pronghorns are the best I have had, hands down. I am going to hate wearing out, and having to replace the pair I have been wearing for 3 seasons now.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jul 11, 2014)

One simple word-----------Danners.


----------



## Cougar Spray (Jul 11, 2014)

I had a pair of redheads for 7 yrs before they wore out.  Just bought another pair on Tuesday.  For 150 bucks, tough to beat in my opinion.


----------



## The Fever (Jul 11, 2014)

Easy solution and cheap. Watch where you step  However I did like the redheads i tried on last season


----------



## MadThwacker (Jul 11, 2014)

Bogs Diamondback are awesome!  Best snake boots I've ever owned.


----------



## jimbar (Jul 11, 2014)

Besides BPS, who makes a good snake boot that zips up?


----------



## hmaadd (Jul 11, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Easy solution and cheap. Watch where you step  However I did like the redheads i tried on last season




lol  hearing and eyesight are going down hill


----------



## The Fever (Jul 11, 2014)

hmaadd said:


> lol  hearing and eyesight are going down hill


Haha snakeboots might be a wise choice...ill be there one day


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 11, 2014)

jimbar said:


> Besides BPS, who makes a good snake boot that zips up?



I have the Pinnacle snake boots from Cabela's.  They zip right up the front.  Very comfy and waterproof.

I did have a few teeth pull loose and after a call to cabela's, I returned them and they sent me a new pair at no charge.  I only had to cover shipping back to them.  Pretty square deal if you ask me.    They even sent me back 1/2 size bigger per my request, and they really do wear well.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 11, 2014)

HEY! Quit scaring me with all the snake boot talk. I might get paranoid and end up buying a pair. My luck I'll buy a pair and get bit on the hand grabbing for can of soda or  clearing my blind of noisy debris or something since I hunt on the ground.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 11, 2014)

Another vote for Danner Pronghorns.  Been going strong 5 years so far.


----------



## RLocke01 (Jul 12, 2014)

jimbar said:


> Besides BPS, who makes a good snake boot that zips up?



I got a pair from Academy for $99 very comfortable


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 12, 2014)

Chippewa


----------



## South Man (Jul 15, 2014)

Pronghorns and I am about to get a new pair. Last pair lasted three years


----------



## tyler1 (Jul 15, 2014)

I am also in need of replacing mine.  What about being water proof.  BPS Redhead zip up are comfortable from the time I put them on but leak before one season of deer and turkey hunting.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 15, 2014)

*Yes !!!*



HOGDOG76 said:


> Chippewa



Chippewa ! I have a pair I have had for years-tough-durable-and light weight !


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 16, 2014)

Have had a pair of Browning zip ups for last 3 years. Have been great boots - just no longer waterproof. 

Would love another pair just like em, but the only Browning snake boot I can find is a lace up (and I'd turn a strange color of blue if I had to hold my breath long enough to lace up a pair of snake boots). 

Actively looking for a new pair now. I like other Danner brand boots that I have - they're just real well made. 

Will likely order a pair of the Pronghorns in the next few days.


----------



## mattech (Jul 16, 2014)

Danner pronghorns, hands down


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 17, 2014)

Can't compare them to anything because this is my first pair of snake boots.  But I do like my Muck Woody Amor's.  All rubber for scent control and 100% waterproof.  All camo.  Very easy on/off and comfortable to wear.


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 17, 2014)

Never tried the Danners but I enjoy my Muck Woody Armours.


----------



## WhiskeyRiver (Jul 18, 2014)

I bought the Lacrosse Snakeboots and haven't broke them in yet. Only got to wear them a couple of times last year but bought because Snakeproof, waterproof and all rubber for scent control.  However, I can smell the rubber on these things so I'd suggest letting them sit outside for awhile to dissipate.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Has anyone on here had a snake strike their boots?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2014)

oatmeal1 said:


> Has anyone on here had a snake strike their boots?





I have.


----------



## triggerman357 (Jul 27, 2014)

Red Head Bone Dry Bayou waterproof snake boots.  Comfortable and durable.


----------



## Burney Mac (Jul 28, 2014)

Irish Setter Vaprtrek, comfortable and very lightweight. It's built like a hiking boot. I tried the Danner Jackel II's but on my feet they just weren't that confortable to me. However, the Setters straight out of the box wore better than most sneakers I've bought over the years. Around the calf area it is somewhat oversized for guys that have big calves, but will also snug up for folks like me that don't have massive calves, lol. In all seriousness it's a good boot, and there are several good choices out there. I've had good look with danner, lacrosse, etc. I just try and stay away from rocky's.


----------



## Brad (Jul 28, 2014)

I have the lacrosse rubber snake boot and I like them a lot.  Last spring I got hit by a cotton mouth and they did what they were supposed to.


----------



## George J (Jul 28, 2014)

I had a hit last year. Funny thing is I just bought them. I hunt a lot by myself and thought I was worth the money. Lacrosse rubber snake boots work! The snake was a cottonmouth.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jul 28, 2014)

George J said:


> I had a hit last year. Funny thing is I just bought them. I hunt a lot by myself and thought I was worth the money. Lacrosse rubber snake boots work! The snake was a cottonmouth.



did he strike and release.  I had a friend that got struck with leather boots on and cottonmouth stuck in leather and couldn't release.

also did snake live?


----------



## Chefmuss (Jul 29, 2014)

I wear out my Muck Boots woody armor!  I hunt mushrooms in the off hunting seasons and wear them all through the summer....they do get a little hot if you wear cotton socks but the piece of mind is worth it.  Since I do walk a lot in them I added some orthotics and the comfort level went way up!


----------



## George J (Jul 29, 2014)

thc_clubPres said:


> did he strike and release.  I had a friend that got struck with leather boots on and cottonmouth stuck in leather and couldn't release.
> 
> also did snake live?



He did release, I think the rubber boots help with that. The snake made it.


----------



## CartyKid (Jul 29, 2014)

Had trouble with my Rocky zipups leaking around the seams on the side of the foot, got some of this stuff (silicone boot dressing) and applied it a few weeks before season and left out hanging on the porch. ( I applied 3 different coats 30 mins apart) Never leaked a drop all last season and I stood in shin high water several times. Just thought Id put that out there, kinda off topic but maybe itll save someone from trashing a good pair of boots


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 9, 2014)

Heard something interesting Thursday in a phone call with Browning boots. 

Have a pair of Browning zip up snake boots (they're 3 years old). They're no longer waterproof. 

Had a question about them for Browning  (specifically, if I put waterproofing material on them would it change the snake proofing characteristics of the boots). 

Never got a straight answer. Everytime I mentioned snakes, the customer service person just kept telling me that Browning no longer makes snake boots. 

She told me (about 5 or 6 times) that they now call them "Tall Grass Boots". 

I'm guessing someone got hit, the "snake" boots didn't work and that Browning probably got sued. 

I previously had a pair of Chippewas. I liked them (except for getting them on and off). 

I now have a pair of Chippewas that zip up the back.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 10, 2014)

Academy did have some on sale for  85-89 bucks


----------



## gcs (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a pair of Danner Pronghorns snake boots and they wear great. I was wanting another pair of snake boots just for hunting that are sent free. I looked at Mucks with the cool liner, the foot bed felt nice and comfortable but the leg part of the boot was to small. I guess my calf part of my leg is just to big. Can anybody recommend a sent proof snake boot that has extra leg room and comfortable?


----------



## ScottA (Aug 12, 2014)

jimbar said:


> Besides BPS, who makes a good snake boot that zips up?



Irish Setter zip up snake boots are the most comfortable boots I have ever owned. They also have a very aggressive pattern on the soles; great for going down those muddy creek banks.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 12, 2014)

I hunt in my Danners because they are waterproof.  I work in my Redheads my feet are going to sweat anyway.


----------



## Woadie (Jan 23, 2017)

I just had to send my Danner Jackal II back.  They started leaking right after the one year warranty went out.  They told me I was basically out of luck.  I did call Gore Tex and they are top notch.  After working with them they offered to replace my boots or refund my money.  I'm really imoressed with gore Tex customer service but not so much with Danner's.   You would think with spending that much money on boots they would last longer.   Does anyone have any experience with the Chipewwa waterproof snake boot?


----------



## jharrell (Jan 26, 2017)

I bought the Rocky's last year and really like them and the zip up the side.


----------



## killerv (Jan 26, 2017)

oatmeal1 said:


> Has anyone on here had a snake strike their boots?




Yes, half mile from truck turkey hunting by myself. 50in canebrake. I was wearing Lacrosse Fangs at the time. I really liked them for a lightweight snake boot. They got soft after a few seasons so I retired them.

Chippewas if money isn't an object. A pair my father handed down to me lasted 25 years before I finally wore them out. I'm wearing Danners now and love them too.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 27, 2017)

Snake boots (getcha some)







I've worn quite a few kinds over the years. Favorites ever were a pair of Brownings (but they don't make snake boots anymore - just "tall grass boots"). 

Have some BPS (they're OK - wish were a little comfortable. A little odd that zip up the front. 

Also have some zip up Chippewa's (they aren't particularly comfortable) but they're built like a tank. 

I've been wearing my regular Irish Setter hunting boots with Rattler snake chaps for the past couple of years. Very comfortable. Typically take them off before I climb the tree (unless it's cold). Works well.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been wanting a pair but until I get some, I use the snake guards that are like shin guards. Good purchase for $50


----------



## Papa Bear (Jan 28, 2017)

I wear my Danner boots and snake gaitor chaps.  Wore rocky snake boots for several yrs.  Decided to go with strap on gaitors and cost was a lot less than buying second pair of good boots for my area I hunt.


----------



## Woadie (Jan 28, 2017)

Does anyone have the new Danner pronghorns that zip up on the side.   I'm worried that they would leak.


----------



## benelli147 (Jan 31, 2017)

iv had a pair of danner snakeboots for about 4 years now and they are very comfortable and the only boot I have ever had that long without the slightest leak when in water. mine are getting close to retirement but only because the plastics in them is getting a little weak.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 1, 2017)

I have tried this many times.  

Free snake boots, size 11 I think. 

Bass Pro lace ups. 

Worn 2-3x. 

Picked up in Denmark SC or Lexington SC. 

Not interested in shipping. 


Thanks


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 5, 2017)

I didn't know Danner made a zip up. 

Gonna have to check that out (too thick in the middle to hold my breath long enough to actually lace up a pair of snake boots).


----------



## Woadie (Feb 8, 2017)

Well, I got the Chipewwa waterproof snake boot in yesterday.   They look great but they are too tight on my calves. I normally tuck my pant legs in them, but I can't get any part on my pant leg down them.  I hate it but I'm going to have to send them back and look for something else.  They look very well made though.


----------

